# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Nuevas conexiones con la desaladora en la Albufereta

## NoRegistrado

> La empresa Aguas de Alicante está ultimando las obras de conexión de la desaladora con las tuberías de agua potable en la zona de la Albufereta. Concretamente los trabajos se están llevando a cabo en la rotonda entre la avenida Caja de Ahorros , uno de los tramos de la Vía Parque, y la avenida del Padre Ángel Escapa junto al barranco. 
> 
> Las obras han obligado a proteger la rotonda con conos y a inutilizar en algunos momentos para su uso al tráfico uno de los carriles que rodean la glorieta levantada sobre el barranco. Los trabajos que está efectuando Aguas de Alicante han sido subcontratados a la empresa alicantina por la firma Acciona, de quien depende la obra.


http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ali...a/1598733.HTML

 Poco a poco, paso a paso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

